# Blades from Mikes Workshop



## M P Hales (27 Dec 2013)

As many scroll saw users advise on this forum I purchase my Flying Dutchman blades from Mikes Workshop.

I would like to say the service is absolutely brilliant. 

Ordered and despatched same day on 18th December not expecting to see them until New Year.

Couldn't believe they arrived this morning!

PS

A friend sent a Christmas card on the 16th and also arrived today :!:


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Dec 2013)

Its a wonderful service that Mike gives. He is also very happy to advise people on the best blade for the job in hand with regard to material being used, thickness etc. I always get an e-mail from Mike saying my blades have been sent the same day and I normally wait about a week.


----------



## Jmac80 (18 Jan 2014)

I was having a look on the website.. Could not really understand the order form.. Lol. Do you just put your card details in and he adds whatever amount shipping is? I always like to know what I'm spending before I spend.

Cheers


----------



## M P Hales (18 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":mzqvft8u said:


> I was having a look on the website.. Could not really understand the order form.. Lol. Do you just put your card details in and he adds whatever amount shipping is? I always like to know what I'm spending before I spend.
> 
> Cheers



To be honest I made a mess of the order last time as I didn't take off the discount for 3 gross (I think) of blades

Mike sorted my error and e-mailed with reduced cost and postage costs

All I'll do in future is send him the order and let him sort the rest as he is obviously honest - he could have just taken the order and said nowt :!: 

Martin


----------



## bodge (18 Jan 2014)

Jmac80, he has an eBay store as well which makes things a bit clearer.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/scrollsawblade ... 7675.l2563


----------



## Jmac80 (18 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## martinka (18 Jan 2014)

bodge":2669sd6u said:


> Jmac80, he has an eBay store as well which makes things a bit clearer.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/scrollsawblade ... 7675.l2563



I don't think that is Mike. The ebay seller is in Ohio and Mike is a thousand miles away in South Dakota.


----------



## bodge (18 Jan 2014)

OOPS! Sorry. Ignore me!  Don't know how I drew that comparison.


----------



## Mike M (19 Jan 2014)

That is Lesley's Patterns.
I am the exclusive dealer for the FD blades in the US and Canada and Lesley is a dealer.
It is nice to see the prices in UK currency.
FD Mike


----------



## Jmac80 (19 Jan 2014)

Hi Mike
I shall be placing my first order with you, What blades can you recommend for metal cutting? will be thin soft aluminium and copper 1.5mm thick for jewelry.
also want to try some coin cutting and some for wood puzzles on thin wood like mdf also general wood cutting ones just to play with. probably looking for a gross of each to stock up 
scroll saw is hegner multi cut 2 sev. i await yours and others recommendations then i shall order.


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

small bump for blade recommendations from Mikes shop as i just ordered the Hegner today


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":1uunkvzw said:


> small bump for blade recommendations from Mikes shop as i just ordered the Hegner today



I don't have much experience cutting metal and when I have I used 'trial and error' (mostly error lol) I normally use very fine teeth metal cutting blades (mine were the cheaper type that Hobbies sell) I have cut sheet brass with them and as I was cutting small items I stuck the brass to a plywood backing using double-sided sellotape which I found made it a lot easier. You need some lubricant I have used both 3 in 1 oil and candle wax.

Some people suggest skip tooth blades work better?


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

scrimper":22nv6hp7 said:


> Jmac80":22nv6hp7 said:
> 
> 
> > small bump for blade recommendations from Mikes shop as i just ordered the Hegner today
> ...


Thanks scrimper

Fixing the metal to ply sounds good, especially when dealing with small bits of metal and heat issues.
Also ordered some trend lubricant.


----------

